# Please help - Becam so bloated and gassy After antibiotic treatment- we´re lost



## Vince Brazil (Oct 22, 2018)

Hello everybody , thanks to read our story

My wife is a 42 yo , always very very healthy woman . Good diet, exercise every day, excellent mental health.

Never had any GI issues before.

But last year our nightmare started.

She got a hard to treat sinusitis last year, and the doctor prescribes a 14 day treatment with azytromicin .

After this she became another person related to digestion .

She start to have daily big abdominal bloating and lots lots of loud noises inside her smomach and intestines . Sometimes even without food it bloats hard suddenly .

First we try basic otc treatments : enzymes, oregano oil , colostrum, pantoprazole. She start to avoid carbs and do fodmap diet .

But she didn´t got better.

We seach for a gastro doctor , he dignosticated " IBS-C " even though she is not much constipated ( the problem is bloating and so much noise in the belly , like a monster yelling .) . He said she has an important mental aspect ( but she never was a depressed or anxious woman)

He prescribes motilium + mebeverine ( duspatalin) + some enzymes + lansoprazole .

She got only just a little better , but still with much gas and bloating. So after one month he prescribes sertraline ( she never was anxious or depressed ) , and she got a little better.

But i really feel her gut was damaged by the antibiotics .

Can someone give us some light, some direction ? We are suffering so much with this.

Thank you very much - Vince - Sao Paulo Brazil


----------

